# Wanted 1964-66 Rupp continental minibike rear rim



## Threw a Rod (May 8, 2008)

I have a 1964 Rupp continental custom minibike I found the rear rim but I'm looking for other parts if you have any. New chrome wheel halves and both front and back fenders. I'm also looking for the 6 volt headlight and tail light and battery box that goes under the seat - these used a pair of the large dry cell 6volt lantern style battery. Looking for the rear tube style shocks and front fork strut's as well and a upper strutt bushing that goes inside of the fork - I'm looking for the chain guard and the 1960's era Tecumseh H.S 3 1/2 hp motor as well...










This is a split 6 inch rim and uses a 410/350/6 carsile tire. See the link below and copy and paste to your browser to see the pictures of the rim.










Thanks
Threw A Rod

Please Email me at [email protected]
If the image doesn't show up in this post above then here is the link to copy and paste.

https://skydrive.live.com/?sc=photo...D76638AA82&id=E792B9D76638AA82!1257&sc=photos


----------

